
How to promote your website the smart way - swissgeek
http://www.designer-daily.com/how-to-promote-your-website-the-smart-way-58051
======
svens_
That is almost obvious advertising for Wix. Wouldn't be surprised if this is
paid content.

The funny thing is, the post even describes the (probably) sole purpose of
this blog:

    
    
      SEO doesn’t work like it used to, keyword stuffing and tricky tactics will not lead you anywhere anymore. You’ll need to have ideas to regularly create content to promote.

